# Car / Engine shake on startup?



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

I had rough start up in the mornings, almost like the engine wanted to flood. GM replace spark plugs and seems to be fine now


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there was a GM service bulletin on this subject, check the TSB "lite" page for details.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haven't noticed this problem at all on my car..
doesn't sound to good though


----------



## cruzelove (Apr 14, 2011)

I felt this problem just when I turn on the AC


----------



## CanadianCruze (Apr 18, 2011)

I have kind of the same problem. Every morning when I wait with my son for his school bus, my car will be on, in PARK. After 1min or 2, all of a sudden my car will shake as if I was in an earthquake. My son also thought the car was going to blow up. It lasts for like 5 seconds tops. I have brought this issue to the Chevy mecanic and he told me that its the computer in the car adjusting itself, with the gas flow, ect. He says its normal. I think its strange.


----------



## ahmed89x (Mar 9, 2011)

this is normal, but it shouldnt be like that everytime u start the engine, it happens with me when i start the engine and i turn on the ac immediately, and sometimes when the car is so cold, it shakes for some seconds and then all fine.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

get miles on your car will clear up,my ls will do a higher idle for cold start will idle at 1200 for about 20 secs then it dips to around 800 letting the motor warm up,


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

So, the engine shake that I am speaking of is only as the engine as turning over at start-up. It idles fine and RPMS are smooth at idle. It just feels like the engine is "loose" as the engine is cranking... a shake. Only last during the first couple turns of the engine at start up, then it idles smooth as glass. Any thoughts?


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

aupilot said:


> So, the engine shake that I am speaking of is only as the engine as turning over at start-up. It idles fine and RPMS are smooth at idle. It just feels like the engine is "loose" as the engine is cranking... a shake. Only last during the first couple turns of the engine at start up, then it idles smooth as glass. Any thoughts?


Sounds normal to me, my LS does the same thing (so does my Montana SV6 and so did my Buick LeSabre etc. etc.). 

Burt


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just started noticing this on mine, i have approx 800 miles on it and it seems after the car is warmed up and i run into a store and restart car it does that shake thing you are talking about... it is not that pleasant of a feeling, not terrible but more then you would expect from a new car...when the car is cold it does not do it..


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I really notice this problem when I'm in reverse with the brake applied. It should clear up on it's own?


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> just started noticing this on mine, i have approx 800 miles on it and it seems after the car is warmed up and i run into a store and restart car it does that shake thing you are talking about... it is not that pleasant of a feeling, not terrible but more then you would expect from a new car...when the car is cold it does not do it..


EXACTLY what my car does too!!! It doesn't do this when cold, but always does when warm... makes the engine feel very "cheap" and not well built, or solid. I hope this does not get worse as the engine gets worn.


----------



## KillerCruze2011 (May 18, 2013)

My check engine light came on to check service stabila-track. When I first start up my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS, it shakes...well, kinda vibrates before it really warms up. It's been doing this more and more lately, and I dpn't understand it myself. Thinking of taking it to the dealer and seeing what it is or what can be done about it. Very strange. Only problem I've had so far though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

KillerCruze2011, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. If you would like us to look into this while you are are the dealership please let us know. Please provide us with your name, VIN, address, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. Look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

i know this is an old thread but have any of the original guys ever figured this out. i have a 2011 ls we bought new and it now has 45k mi and has done it from day one. it only does it for a second during start up then idles great. it almost feels like the car is stalling but in reverse


----------



## Azhad (Jul 9, 2020)

I've a cruze 2013 LT 1.8L. It vibrates during idle on Drive mode. So I switch the gear to neutral to reduce the shake. 
I don't know whether this is a normal operation. 
It even vibrates a bit during cold start and reverse. The RPM fluctuates a bit.The car is fine during the run. 
I went to a local workshop and the technician did stuffs like replacing the purge valve, changing the engine mount and correcting the cam shaft positions. But still it vibrates. Any advice?


----------

